# Justdelete.me



## teckk (Aug 25, 2013)

Interesting idea: http://justdelete.me/


----------



## Crivens (Aug 26, 2013)

It says that deleting your FB FaceBook account is easy. Well... I don't buy this.


----------



## fonz (Aug 26, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> It says that deleting your FB FaceBook account is easy. Well... I don't buy this.


The main catch is that your account is first _deactivated_ and will not be removed until after one month of inactivity (e.g. if you log in during that time your account will be reactivated). But it's not really difficult per se.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2013)

If you want to drop off Facebook, I advise you to first delete everything you can. Pictures, contacts, likes, pages, contact information, profile information, etc. First go back to a bare, skeleton account. Then remove the account itself. Which is indeed not hard.


----------



## expl (Aug 26, 2013)

The golden rule of the Internet: Once it gets on Internet it stays on Internet forever. Somewhere on someones cache/archive. Deletion is just an illusion


----------



## Goobie (Aug 26, 2013)

I have friends who have deactivated for months. I think there might even be a few on there who haven't been on in a year, but the profile is still there. If they decided to log in tomorrow*.*


----------



## Crivens (Aug 27, 2013)

The problem with AssBo^h Facebook is that they may tell you that your account is deleted. They may tell you the pictures are deleted, the tagging, the eMails, the phone numbers... they are not. I would never believe them they did. The only way to not have them something is never to tell them. And even then some of your friends may be stupid enough to upload his address book to them, someone may tag you on some picture. You happen to have some cookie in your browser and some pages have a _like_ button. You do not need to have an account there to enable them the collection of data about you. And getting them to really delete that is IMHO impossible with legal ways.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, it may be beneficial for Facebook to have an office in Ireland (tax reasons) but it does have its upside. Because of that they MUST conform to the European privacy laws. Which are a lot better than the American ones. At least now I can force them to remove my data and they have to comply within two weeks.

WhatsApp for example is quite popular but doesn't have any European offices. It takes them 60 days(!) to remove your account. And you haven't got a leg to stand on if they don't.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

Goobie said:
			
		

> I have friends who have deactivated for months. I think there might even be a few on there who haven't been on in a year, but the profile is still there. If they decided to log in tomorrow.


There's a difference between _deactivating_ your account and simply not using it anymore. If you don't deactivate the account it will remain 'active' even if you don't log in anymore.


----------



## sossego (Aug 28, 2013)

expl said:
			
		

> The golden rule of the Internet: Once it gets on Internet it stays on Internet forever. Somewhere on someones cache/archive. Deletion is just an illusion



This is not always true nor completely true. If the site require(s/d) a certain type of software and/or database to run it- along with any OS, peripheral, CPU, and other dependencies- and the archivist  does not have the means nor the knowledge, you are left with a half-ass copy.

Some sites that have had legal troubles- and not those which have questionable morals and the lack thereof them- have had the information purged to the extent of being non-existent. Even the Wayback Machine of web.archive.org is not able to cache all information.


----------

